
Build Wars: Gulp vs. Grunt - caffeinewriter
http://markdalgleish.github.io/presentation-build-wars-gulp-vs-grunt/
======
Touche
I'm not a fan of presentations where every other slide is an animated gif. I
think it detracts from the presentation.

Also, this might be an old slide. The spec this was referring to appears to be
dead: [https://github.com/node-task/spec/wiki](https://github.com/node-
task/spec/wiki)

------
syko
It does however spell out the right conclusion: a) it doesn't have to be a
replacement and b) configuration vs code.

Btw there's also brunch ([http://brunch.io](http://brunch.io)) that you might
want to check out. That one really does need only minimal configuration.

I wrote an article about all three not too long ago:
[http://blog.toggl.com/2014/03/grunt-vs-gulp-vs-
brunch/](http://blog.toggl.com/2014/03/grunt-vs-gulp-vs-brunch/)

------
shortstuffsushi
For some reason, when I try to load the page, all the slides flash past, and
I'm left with just the image of the author at the end.

Edit: On Mac Chrome 37.0.2062.124, for what that's worth.

------
1971genocide
I find any build automation tool to be a hassle. Tools like Gulp and Grunt
remind me strongly of Visual Studio and C++, something I hope not to have to
see on my screen.

I find using system calls to be much easier. Node.js has a really powerful API
that most people seem not to want to use, rather then want someone to write a
plugin to do their tasks for them. I understand being lazy is good in
programming but build plugin is just overengineering in my limited experience.

~~~
mikegioia
The thing with Gulp is that it can just be a simple wrapper to your node
system calls. I use it just as a task runner to lessc files together, or run a
browserify script, etc. It also really takes some pain away from piping data
to different handlers.

